# Turo 35BL Charger



## carsonb (Mar 15, 2003)

When I try to discharge a battery or cylce a battery I get the message (check PC cables) and it won't discharge. What is the problem? Will someone explain the Turboflex to me, I don't know wheather to turn it off or on.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

go to www.competitionelectronics.com

click on rc products
click on turbo 35 facts (left side of page)
it will explain the pc cable fix there.

once you figure out the charger it will work fine. i also changed the sermos connectors on mine they melted inside and i replaced them with deans.


----------



## Gotjuice? (Jan 9, 2004)

You have your discharge set on oval and the amps to high. set it to normal and you can discharge at 30.


----------

